# Need some help ladies!!!



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

One of my really good friends has just joined the gym and she is nagging me to do her a program. The trainers at her gym are hopeless and appear to have just thrown her to the lions in that she has no idea what exercises to do.

I have helped her with her cardio and set some realistic goals for her to work towards but i am struggling with the weights part as i dont have a scooby doo what to suggest.

She wants to go three times a week so i was thinking of a full body workout that she can do three times a week.

I have had a look through all of the posts in this section but cant seem to find anything suitable.

I think she would prefer to stick to the machines to begin with.. the gym is MASSIVE so has tonnes of machines to use.

AM thinking rep range of 8 -12. When she can do 12 comfortably she can move the weight up as is not concerned with strength but more with toning up. (I know toning is a word hated on here but i am sure you know what i mean :becky

Any help appreciated!!!


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Full body worksouts would be the way to go, along with cardio.

Rep Range of 12 - 15.

I wouldnt set a specific workout, just really use the machines that she is happy with.

If she rotates on the different machines each time, she will soon get used to the excersises and start trying out new ones, etc.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheers mate.

I said i would find time to go with her and show her round properly..

It seems to be a bit of a poor show she has been left to fend for herself put hey ho...


----------



## AWRIGHT1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe she could try Body Pump classes to get her into the swing of resistance training - that's what I did. I do 3 a week, aswell as Spinning & I do heavy weights sessions at home. If I manage to cut out the dreaded alcohol sure I could be comp standard within weeks! : ) -x-


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre average gym instructor knows very little worryingly...

bump on what he said ^^^^


----------

